# Trek submission



## Eisele1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Trek submission, I believe it's a 97 or 98, there isn't a ton of info out there on this bike but it seems to have been set up as a factory racer or race inspired bike. It has formula hubs and a 18t rear gear. It's all original,  so unfortunately the sun got to the decals and seat ( which is why you may notice some black tape on the seat, but it is a great bike and out accelerates all of my other bikes.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 14, 2019)

Neat Bike. Pretty clean looking overall.


----------



## Eisele1 (Apr 14, 2019)

dave429 said:


> Neat Bike. Pretty clean looking overall.



Thanks! It's a fun bike to ride too, I also picked up a redline that's a little newer and it fits me better so I'm probably going to let the Trek go, but for now I'm having fun thinking I'm 13 again and hitting the jumps with my kid.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm more into the old school bmx stuff, but these mid school rides can be pretty fun to rip around on!


----------

